# How do you rebuild Ad22VF calipers?



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

Alrite, I am doing the front brakes on my 91 nx 2000, and decided that i'd rebuild them, rather than buying new ones. I have all the stuff, caliper seal kit, brake hardware kit, and i also bought new pads. One thing that is some what difficult is removing and installing the rubber boots that are inserted into the bracket or some ppl call it a saddle. The caliper pins are inserted into these boots and they prevent the pin from getting corroded and not letting the calipers "float", does anyone have experience rebuilding these calipers and would like to share some insight.

Thanks 

Matt Thomson
91 nissan nx-JDM Swap


----------



## Bluesr20 (Mar 6, 2003)

I am tryin to find out the arrangement of the things in the bottom left corner, the things on the left are the spring clips(hold pads in place), the things in the middle are the teflon shims(goes between the pad and caliper, i believe), but what are the things on the right for, where do they go? 

thanks


----------

